# Makefile problems



## xbyte (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello,

I'm writing a Makefile for installation of my client servers, but I've run into problems. In my Makefile I have the following line


```
/usr/local/bin/axel:         
-pkg_add http://${REPO}/${OS}/Latest/axel.tbz         
if [ ! -f $@ ]; then cd /usr/ports/ftp/axel && make -s package-recursive clean; fi
```

So when I do `make /usr/local/bin/axel` it doesn't do anything. It's like if the if statement is not correct - and does not *cd* to /usr/ports/ftp/axel.

Other similar statements are working fine in my script. Any suggestions ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

That looks just horrible....

How about something like:

```
RUN_DEPENDS=   axel:${PORTSDIR}/ftp/axel
```

See Porter's Handbook: 5.7 Dependencies


----------



## xbyte (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, thank you.

But I figured it out, I accidentally did spaces, and not tab for \t. But yes, you are right, it might need a large makeover soon.

Thanks for you reply.


----------

